# Where I am in LOTR



## Arwen Undomiel (Sep 18, 2022)

Hi, Tolkien fans!
I started reading LOTR a few weeks ago, and I'm near the part where Boromir dies in Amon Hen... it must get better! I am I right????


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 18, 2022)

Arwen Undomiel said:


> Hi, Tolkien fans!
> I started reading LOTR a few weeks ago, and I'm near the part where Boromir dies in Amon Hen... it must get better! I am I right????


Yes. It will get better, I assure thee. Avaro naeth. (Fear not.)

I finished The Silmarillion a few weeks ago, but never finished LOTR as a result of reading The Silmarillion and loving it e'er the greater.


----------



## Lithóniel (Sep 18, 2022)

Arwen Undomiel said:


> Hi, Tolkien fans!
> I started reading LOTR a few weeks ago, and I'm near the part where Boromir dies in Amon Hen... it must get better! I am I right????


Yes, as Vilisse has said, it will indeed get better! It usually does, doesn’t it 😉


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 18, 2022)

Lithóniel said:


> Yes, as Vilisse has said, it will indeed get better! It usually does, doesn’t it 😉


_Upon the fading of the Night cometh the blissful and gentle rays of Dawn. For those who have fallen, 'tis not the End, for within the Halls of Mandos, and e'en beyond it, shalt they find restful slumber in tranquil peace.

"Auta i lóme! Aure entuluva!"_


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 18, 2022)

Welcome, Arwen Undomiel!

I've taken the liberty of moving your threads to the appropriate forums. Please take some time to look through them, so you can see better where to place yours. Plus, you never know what you may find! 🙂

Also, if you'd like to introduce yourself "formally", and say something about your particular interests, don't forget our New Members forum:









New Members


Meet and greet the newest TTF members. -- [ One thread per new member only! ] --




www.thetolkienforum.com


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 18, 2022)

It does get better - much better. For me, The Return of the King has the best moments.


----------

